# What alloy steel can support thin geometries?



## 123cut (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm designing a knife but I don't know enough about common modern stainless steels to pick a steel. I'd like to use a stainless steel that is tough enough to support a thin bevel. Any ideas?


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 29, 2015)

Lots of options I have an AEB-L knife and love it. 19C27 is a good o e that suisin inox honyaki uses. Any powdered steel would also be good. I have a 150mm r2 petty that I'm pretty sure is gods gift to man. ZDP - 189 is a trendy steel. Super super hard I suspect it would make an awesome laser that would take a very acute edge. I'm sure there are many many more options. Dave uses a different steel whos name I can't remember but I'm sure is good.


----------



## Sabaki (Jun 29, 2015)

not many steel can beat AEB-L when it comes to really thin bevels, others 12c27/M, 14C28N, AUS6, AUS8, 440B, 440A, Niolox when heat treated well!


----------



## Benuser (Jun 29, 2015)

Sabaki said:


> not many steel can beat AEB-L when it comes to really thin bevels, others 12c27/M, 14C28N, AUS6, AUS8, 440B, 440A, Niolox when heat treated well!


+1
Don't forget Aus-10


----------



## banjo1071 (Jun 30, 2015)

And the whole böhlerfamily
n690
m390
k390
and others!


----------



## Bill Burke (Jun 30, 2015)

my vote goes to takefu sg2


----------



## 123cut (Jul 1, 2015)

Thank you for the responses.

I've read about AEB-L in the past. I've never used it though. Looks like it has some all-around good properties. I do know it tends to be popular with makers. Yea, I'd consider it.

Has anyone worked with CPM-154 before? Like? Not like?


----------



## DevinT (Jul 1, 2015)

Avoid steels with large carbides, carbide pull out is the problem. Steels with small carbides and correct heat treating should work. 12C27, 13C26, AEB-L, all have small carbides. Any PM steel will have smallish carbides. 440-C, 154 CM, (not CPM 154) 19C27, etc will have larger carbides.

Hoss


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 1, 2015)

Id listen to hoss. Hes arguably one of thé best smiths on thé planet.


----------

